# Ho Joe World



## hojoe

Here is the willysrodcobra as promised. It now has a coat of primer and I'm thinking about casting it before I go any further.
hojoe


----------



## WesJY

SWEET! is it for afx or tjet? 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy

I'd like to see some more pictures at different angles.


----------



## bobhch

Hey if you want more than one of these then stop thinking...great car.


----------



## win43

Cool concept :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

*Wilbrod*

Well I finally got around to finishing this custom. I've spent all my time working on my layout recently (see Carolton Road Course in track building), but now it's done so I can move on to other things. I really wanted to cast it but my casting supplies have gone bad. I call it the Wilbrod (WILlyscoBRarOD). It has Willys fenders, a Cobra body and a Hot Rod hood.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

*Feel like I can almost just walk right into those pictures...*

hojoe,

Great to see this one done up in paint now. Blue by YOU.....zOOOOOOOOM baby! It looks great pictured on your Carolton Road Course layout. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...there isn't another front end like that in the world (cool)...zilla


----------



## hojoe

Thank you, everybody is always talking about Dupli-Color so I thought I'd try some. This is Medium Quasar. This paint works so much better than Testors.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241

*Nice kit bash HJ....*

The triple threat. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bill Hall

Interesting concept! Looks kinda like an Allard from the front.


----------



## wheelszk

FrankinCobra!!!!!!!!


----------



## hojoe

Bill Hall said:


> Looks kinda like an Allard from the front.


That's what I thought.
hojoe


----------



## Dslot

hojoe said:


> -- Originally Posted by Bill Hall -
> -- "Looks kinda like an Allard from the front."
> That's what I thought.
> hojoe


"Allard" was the word that popped into my head. 










:thumbsup: 1953 Allard J2X


----------



## noddaz

*Whoa!*



hojoe said:


> Here is the willysrodcobra as promised. It now has a coat of primer and I'm thinking about casting it before I go any further.
> hojoe


Cool...


----------



## hojoe

Here's my latest. It's a Dash Falcon with screw on AJ's on the back. It's got a mean green arm, Dash magnets, Thunderbrushes and a lightned idler gear from RTHO. This one really screams. As I've said before, I like cars with engines sticking out of the hood, and this one certainly does. I can't wait to see what it will do on Fordcowboy's drag strip.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

hojoe that certainly does have a nice chrome engine sticking up in the front. Have fun racing it man! 

This is Falcon 2 ready for taked off....come in Falcon 1 do you read? Copy that Falcon 2 meet up with blue eagle at the rondevue point....roger that

fordcowboy sounds so much better than fordpizzaguy...Have fun at the dragstrip guys!

Bob...that Falcon looks fun!...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

hojoe said:


>


I always liked the Falcon body!!! I remember cutting up a grey one, Doh!!! That's a lot of engine HoJo, might need some heavier springs up front, lol...Thanks for the cool pics!!! RM


----------



## slotnewbie69

it'll stay in the slot,that's for sure!


----------



## XracerHO

Don't go under any low overpasses with the Falcon! Great work on the Falcon & Carolton Road Course!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

You need to add wheelie bar!!!!! there is no way that falcon will stay on road!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

"Old school charm" Very cool. Go the Fords!!!


----------



## hojoe

This was my inspiration for the above Falcon.
hojoe


----------



## wheelszk

That is something special.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is one good looking Falcon, I likes that body style. I've had a few of the 1:1's, nothing that nice!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

That's a wicked 1:1 version! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## hojoe

Like I've said before, I'm a fool for Falcons. When I saw this Falcon Panel in another thread I had to have one. This is a GlasTech body. I also got the trailer from GlasTech. The pickup is a RRR that I already had.
























hojoe


----------



## hojoe

While I was putting the decals on the Falcon, I thought I'd have some more decal fun. This is a Pinto that I picked up at the spring St. Louis show.
















Also I did up three Dodge 330's from AW. I know the white and yellow come with there own tampos, but I felt there was room for more. The turquiose one had no decals at all. I allways have a good time putting on decals, even though the little buggars can get frustrating. Making a car your own gives a sense of acomplishment.
























hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

hojoe said:


>


Lookinh good HoJo!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That is smoooooth!!! I've got to order me a couple of those bodies!!! RM
P.S. Nice work with the rest of the fleet too!!! I like that pickup...


----------



## bobhch

hojoe,

Love all the decal jobs. Yeah decals make them more personalized and fun to run. :woohoo:

GlasTech realy puts out some neat stuff! That isn't the purple I love you, you love me Barney of Barney's Tire & Garage is it?

Your pics look great with your layout as your backdrop. Awesum cars and trucks! Seriously this batch of customs looks right at home on your layout. Kinda like a movie.

Bob...digging the little Pinto in black...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Agreed on the pinto in black!!!! And the falcon and trailer!!!! You have to be careful talking about decals around Bob...I can decal anything and make it look good...Zilla!!!!!!! It's puts him in a decal frenzy, and Ginger gets scared!! :lol: 


Great work hojoe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

joe that falcon panel is sweet!good job on all those builds!


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome fleet & layout!! Nice to personalize the cars! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

"Awesome fleet & layout" Ditto to that! We love the Falcons down under!


----------



## hojoe

Thanks for the kudos, guys. They were fun builds.
hojoe


----------



## 706hemi

hey hojoe

nice line up, falcon panel is real nice, how bout' a group shot on the collection page, looks like you gotta plenty o' nice stuff to show

take it easy
tony


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> Agreed on the pinto in black!!!! And the falcon and trailer!!!! You have to be careful talking about decals around Bob...I can decal anything and make it look good...Zilla!!!!!!! It's puts him in a decal frenzy, and Ginger gets scared!! :lol:
> 
> 
> Great work hojoe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Am in a decal frenzy right now....wowoowowowowowowooooh hoooooh

Stopped by the Hobby Store and picked up some Letter & Number decal sheets along with a Red Baron 1/72 Folker plane kit JUST FOR THE IRON CROSS DECAL SHEET!! :freak:

Bob...didn't tell Ginger & don't you either...zillla


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Great builds with the Falcon & Pinto's !


Neal :dude:


----------



## hojoe

Here is my latest. It's a RRR '57 Ford fairgrounds. This is my first attempt at a two tone. I used Micro Mask on all the parts I wanted to stay white. The side lines weren't to sharp so I put some pinstriping tape on the side. The paint is Dupli-Color Medium Quasar. I'm thinking about adding glass and rinestone headlights.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice!!! Two tones are tough, but well worth the extra effort!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Really nice work!


----------



## WesJY

That's a nice ford car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking '57 Ford! :thumbsup: Great detail in the garage background. A little trivia: in 1957 the '57 Ford out sold the '57 Chevy. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Hey Mr. hoJoe,

Straight from the "SHOW ME STATE" Thanks for showing this 2-tonner man! :thumbsup:

Bob...Gotta love those body lines...zilla


----------



## scratch

hojoe

willysrodcobra unique, very creative kit bashing, looks real close, nicely done all round


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Great build on '57 2 tone Ford ! Keepemcoming !!!:thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup: on the 57. _Unreal _on the Ford . . .


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool Ford HoJo!!! For some reason a 57 Ford always reminds me of the movie "Thunder Road" with Robert Mitchum, a classic...RM


----------



## hojoe

Last month I got a '29 Woodie for 2 bucks at the flea market. Since I already have one, I had to figure out what to do with it. Since I'm basically a tjet guy I went this way.








After modifying the chassis, I had to figure out how to rig up the pickup shoes.








more later
hojoe


----------



## hojoe

I decided to go with the old Auto World Racing Speed Secrets wheelie pickup rig. I don't expect it to pull wheellies, but the rig will get power to the chassis. I wasn't getting the shoes to make good contact so I added braid to make contact.


----------



## scratch

Nicell done of the 57 Ford, 50s cars lends themselves to 2-tones . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for the idea hojoe!! That braid trick just might come in handy this week, and I never woulda thunk it!! That woody is gonna look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cool Joe! Looking forward to how this turns out!


----------



## hojoe

Well I finally got it all together. I glued the plastic motor to the rails and put a rear post in the cab. It as some issues in the turns, but it runs and just needs the braids tweeked (I hope). Heres a completed and a comparison picture.
hojoe


----------



## win43

Very Cool.


----------



## roadrner

Nice one! How does she do when you hit the throttle? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

hojoe,

That thar is a neat little t-jet Woody man!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I call shotgun...zilla


----------



## WesJY

Pretty cool with whole set up!! I like it!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy

good going Joe she looks good. fcb


----------



## tjd241

Nice chopparoo there HJ... I like the new lower profile. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Digging how you got that woodie into a more ground hugging stance. Nice work! Keep the post coming! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stretch thar HoJoe!!! RM


----------



## hojoe

I read about the "Nail Heads" on another thread, so I went to Hobby Lobby and bought these:








And while I was there I found these:








They have small pry tabs on the back that were easily cut off. So here's what I did with them. First a four gear hearse.
























Then I tried an AFX,








A Tyco








And last but not least a tjet,








The smaller of the "Small Parts" were used on the back of the four gear and on the tjet. All the others are "Nail Heads"
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sweet!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Cool look bud :hat:


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on the T-jet Woodie! :thumbsup: Thanks for info & photos of the Moon Caps. Really like the El Camino Poster on the garage. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

gReAt NaIlHeAdS...................YOU GO!

 144 

Bob...Moon Lover...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

man, those look nice... thanks for sharing the tip!


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow, I can see myself!

Really like the look in the offset rim.


----------



## hojoe

Well it's been awhile since I posted anything here, but I have a few things I want to share. First off I have a customized Thunderbolt that I recieved from Clyde-O-Mite. This is a sweet ride finished in exclusive Clyde_O_Mite orange (or is it red).
















Thanks Clyde! I shall always cherish this one.
Next, I have been converting some Mini-Lindys. The 67 Mustang fits perfectly on a 4 gear chassis. And the 64 Vettes look like they were made for the tjet. 
























I recently put together a Dodge Pickup from Cameratta (HoModels). The Original Tyco is shown on the left. Tyco only made them in red, so it was really nice to get one in another (green is my favorite) color.








Lastly I've been wanting to do a Bus for a long time. I finally found the right donor on eBay. Here are the results. Watch out for those corners.
















hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Thunderbolt ?*

*Hey Hojoe, are you sure this is a Thunderbolt ? I can't see the grill or tail lights, but from the side it looks more like at '64 Falcon or a '64 Mercury Comet ?*



hojoe said:


> First off I have a customized Thunderbolt that I recieved from Clyde-O-Mite. This is a sweet ride finished in exclusive Clyde_O_Mite orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Clyde! I shall always cherish this one.
> 
> hojoe


----------



## kiwidave

Cool stuff! Liking the Dodge trucks and the 4 gear Stang.


----------



## bobhch

All of these look great on your landscaped layout!

Trees, people, buildings and elevations along with your t-jet dashed white lined track really add to the pictures of your new customs. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I think you have covered all the Cool Concepts here...A Sweet Clyde-O-Mite custom, Dodge Wheelie vans, Vettes, a Stang, and a bus!!

Bob...great inspirational builds for us all (now everyone get to it)...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet batch O' customs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I wanna do another bus soon!!


----------



## JordanZ870

I love your work! Customs and scenics, alike!

Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite

Hey Joe: that's a Candy Apple red i did.. And yes it is a Falcon.... The Clyde-0-Mite Orange is the Karmen ghia i sent Lendell if he showed that to you. .. Glad ya like it and thankx for the goodie box you sent me
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## firchkn

Love that bus? Do you know what the body was from?


----------



## hojoe

firchkn said:


> Love that bus? Do you know what the body was from?


heres a link to the ebay auction I got it from.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/180864801730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## WesJY

Nice cars and bus!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## hojoe

Thanks for all the kind words guys. They were all a labor of love for shure.
hojoe


----------



## tjd241

*Always dig what's goin on in Hojoe World...*

Great cars and almost inevitably I find myself looking at what's going on in the background. Nice job with the pics too ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya back posting hojoe!!! Lots of cool rides there!!! Enjoy the background stuff myself!!! RM


----------



## hojoe

*New AW chassis*

I got a couple of the red and blue chassis from Auto World. I tok my clear bodies from Dash and put them on these chassis. I love the look.
















hojoe


----------



## Hittman101

Ghost cars love it!!!


----------



## old blue

Put an LED in there. Not sure why, but it sounds like it would look cool.


----------



## videojimmy

I like this idea... and an LED would really rock it to the next level


----------



## hojoe

This was a grafitti truck. I painted it with colorshift. The picture really doesn't do it justice. Depending on how the light hits it, it looks purple, blue and even red. Quite expensive, but I figure I can do lots of bodies with it.








hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy

need a


----------



## hojoe

fordcowboy said:


> need a


See what happens when you post at 3 in the morning. Just what are you tryin' to say there Fordcowboy?
hojoe


----------



## old blue

Shhhhh, don't wake him up!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall

....nap


----------



## LTjet

*Pick-up*

Great paint job. Maybe if we all do this, we will rid the universe of the Graffiti cars altogether, restoring calm to the HO universe! There is one good thing about that release.....it's getting cheaper by the month.


----------



## hojoe

*Gifts*

I sent out a few Christmas gifts to some of my slot car friends. According to my delivery confirmation they have all been delivered, so I guess it's alright to post 'em up. A couple of Mustangs in colorshift and a two tone Cougar ready for some dirt track racing. Sorry about the fuzzy pics. Maybe the guys that got 'em can post up some better pictures. The colorshift Stangs really look better in person.
hojoe


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I love the Cougar  And whoever got, I hope appreciates it....


----------



## clydeomite

Merry christmas Joe Got my colorshift stang on the top floor of my display case very nice work indeed. 
Thank You very much
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## fordcowboy

I got mine to. I love mine I going to save it till the 25th to open then I will post all my slots . I get. fcb thanks alot . Joe you are a true friend. fcb


----------



## hojoe

Here's what I've been working on lately. The Ford truck was a graffiti that I picked up at Hobby Lobby with the 40% off coupon. After I got most of the paint off, I gave it a few coats of flat black. It's actually sitting on a Faller F1 chassis. the red wheels are vincent. I just need to find right decals for it.



Also, I've took a AW JEGS four gear and joined it with an Aurora dragster.
It needs some more sanding and some paint,but it's coming along.


more later
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

Hey it's good to see more before and after builds on HT.

Sometimes I get carried away in a build and forget to take pictures.

That is neat that you put a Faller chassis under that pickup for a neat fun Time ride!!

Will check back on your dragster...Vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooooooooooom, vRoooooooooooooooooooom baby!

Bob...Decals and Water "R" us...zilla


----------



## hojoe

Got this Willys from GlassTech. It's running on some deep dish vincent wheels. I put some peel and stick rinestones on for headlights and some grill work I had laying around. Taillights are hand painted by me. I love this ride! Thanks RM.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see someone post one of these up... Hadn't thought about rinestone headlights, Doh!!! If you will check in the sweatshirt dept at HobbyLobby, they have small basketball, baseball, soccer, etc. iron on patches that have small red rinestones that would work for taillights. Just drill a small inset hole and glue em in, not that thers' anything wrong with your painted ones, but since you were going in that direction, LOL... Glad ya like the body!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

hojoe does Willys ...Yeah Baby!!

Digging the headlights and Hilltops red stone taillight idea as well...hahahhahaha

Bob...I'm a FAT FENDER fan...zilla


----------



## hojoe

*Smart*

How about a Smart car. These have a separate glass that just about snaps in place. These were a blast to make. All the black was painted by hand, and my hand ain't as steady as it used to be. And yes, that is a new T-Dash chassis underneath. Hope you guys enjoy looking at them.


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL Love those Smart cars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I wouldn't want to be out on the big road in one though!!  :lol: 

Hey, I just flipped back a page and hadn't even notice this car before. I remember the post, but this one just didn't click in my head what it was.










Who made this body? Is it an old Roger Corrie creation?


----------



## hojoe

I think you might be right about it being a Roger Corrie body. It sat in my to-do box for a long time, so I'm not sure.
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

hojoe neat Smart cars!! Fun little guys. 
I remember seeing them on vacation in Spain way back when
for the first time and thought they were cool little cars back then. 
Still love the concept of them today.

Bob...how smart is your car?...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How's about a hood scoop or blower on that Smart car???  RM


----------



## alpink

very smart


----------



## hojoe




----------



## hojoe

I might try building one of these.
hojoe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I heard that they have a Jet-Smart Car at the monster truck shows like they have at Raceway Park and all other Drag Strips!!! LMAO!!!!!


How smart can that be?!?!?!?!?


Cool builds Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

How about a Ford Van? I'm not sure what year it is, but it fits nicely on a 4 gear chassis.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I do believe they're early to mid 70's Chevy though. Fords had a boxier flatter hood with the front part angled, and the tail lights were tall and skinny. Chevy's tail lights were more on the square side. Who made those??? I'd love to see them cut down to T Jet size somehow...


----------



## alpink

they are Aurora 4-gear/specialty chassis


----------



## hojoe

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I do believe they're early to mid 70's Chevy though. Fords had a boxier flatter hood with the front part angled, and the tail lights were tall and skinny. Chevy's tail lights were more on the square side. Who made those??? I'd love to see them cut down to T Jet size somehow...


I was informed this morning that it is a Chevy. '79 i believe. I stand corrected. I made them. Is it to difficult to light a 4 gear chassis or do you just prefer tjets?
hojoe


----------



## hojoe

alpink said:


> they are Aurora 4-gear/specialty chassis


Aurora or AW, whatever I had available, but yes 4 gear chassis.
hojoe


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

definitely a chevy, spent many trips to florida in one the same year


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's easy enough to light a 4 gear chassis. I have micro plugs that will make the body separate easily from the chassis. Do I sense a black body heading my way? lol


----------



## hojoe

OK. I know this is a Chevy. LOL The SSR fits a 4 gear chassis. I've wanted one of these for a long time. And now that AW 4 gear chassis are plentiful, It was time to pull the trigger. 
hojoe




(Sometimes it's hard to tell the front from the back on these)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Good to see you casting Joe! I so want to try doing it one of these days! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

try putting your subjects on a different surface or move the lighting. the reflection on that surface is causing the automatic settings to close the aperture and allow less light into the camera. I can see that the light is overhead of the cars, but the brightness of the reflection is causing the pictures to be too dark.


----------



## old blue

These pictures don't do them justice. This is a very slick body. I have not detailed mine up yet but hope to this week. 

Old Blue


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That Chevy was a cool body, just way overpriced for the market, IMO... I'm sure it would be a blast to drive...
Cool casting HoJoe...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very Cool Cars to Cast :thumbsup: And Hilly is right, too over-priced for the 1:1, GM would have sold a ton more if the were reasonably priced. 
And you need to take your pix on a non reflective surface, and try to use an incandescent lamp for light, not Florescent overhead. And it's better to keep your light source slightly behind the camera to light the subject side facing the camera. Also, even with Macro- don't get too close to the subject- back away another foot and just zoom in.


----------



## hojoe

Here's some better pictures of the SSR. Daylight sure makes a big difference.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Much better!! Those are cool!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim

I want a real one in red !!


----------



## hojoe

This is the last of what I've been casting lately. I'm not sure what to call it, but it looks like it belongs on a dirt track. I've got it sitting on a 4 gear chassis. I'm thinking it may better fit something else. I will have these and eveything else I've casted available at the St. Louis show this Sunday.
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

They look like something in between a dirt track car and a gasser..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

I really like that old Dirttrack Coupe, but you're right, a dif chassis and/or wheels would probably suit it better. :thumbsup: And I wouldn't mind having one in MY stable


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

PS- I also like your layout and scenery(from what I can see of it), very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

HoJoe your pickups are Rad Man...Love those trucks in 1/1 and ho scale!!

Dirt racing fun cars...COOL BEANS!!

Have fun at the show Sunday.

Bz


----------



## hojoe

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS- I also like your layout and scenery(from what I can see of it), very cool :thumbsup:


Lots of pictures in this track building thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=229133


----------



## old blue

Here is another of hojoe's castings with a few decals I had laying around. I hear he has this body and the others mentioned in previous posts for sale cheap. Just ask him.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mmmmm beer!!! That looks cool blue! I just might have to try a couple of them Chebby Vans. Heck, I've owned about 5 of them in my lifetime... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

I didn't like the way these looked on a 4 gear. So I put it on a tjet. Had to make a divorced front end. But I like the way it turned out. If anybody wants any of these bodies or any of the others I've shown in the past week or so, email me at [email protected] and i'll let you know what colors are available.



Thanks for looking.
hojoe


----------



## old blue

I love those wheels on the dirt track cars. They just look "right" !

OB


----------



## hojoe

old blue said:


> I love those wheels on the dirt track cars. They just look "right" !
> 
> OB


If you need some LMK. I'll send some your way. ( the wheels that is)
hojoe


----------



## old blue

I have lots of those.

Thank you Joe.


----------



## hojoe

*Pretty Vette*

Here's one I've had on the back burner for quiet a while. I made one like it about 45 years ago (who knows what happened to it) and I've always wanted to redo it. 
I started with a few coats of silver. Then 5 coats of pearl black. I then masked it off with FrogTape and gave it five coats of red. 
hojoe


----------



## bobhch

hojoe, Oooooooooh yeah let's go for a ride. Nice Red n Black Corvette!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

45 years ago....better late than never. Looks Great with your detailed layout too. 

Bob...red, black, butter...Parkay...zilla


----------



## hojoe

Thanks Bob, it looks great zipping around the track. 
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

Dang it! I swore I said something about the vette... I blame it on my meds!! :freak: Great two tone!! It just needs some custom wheels to finish it off! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Yea, cool Vette!!! Red & black just look good together...:thumbsup::thumbsup: Good looking background too!!! RM


----------



## hojoe

*DirtTrack*

My friend Fordcowboy is putting together a figure 8. He told me to get some cars ready that can a hit. So, I've been having some decal fun and getting some cars ready for a crash and burn.
hojoe


more later


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

But, my car needs to be purple.


----------



## hojoe

Oh, I've got some purple. Here's a few more.


----------



## scooke123

Nice looking set of cars for a figure 8. Sounds like it should be fun!
Steve


----------



## hojoe

Here's some more.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Would be a shame to put those beauties on a Figure 8 track, but I guess it's meant to be...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking cars, all of them! :thumbsup: Good luck racing. ..RL


----------



## hojoe

I've got a bunch of 'em.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe

And the last of them. These were fun to do. I hope you enjoy looking at them.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Shaw's Salvage has a cool look to it!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great looking bunch of cars Joe!! You never know what's going to show up for a demo derby/figure8 race. I recall seeing someone driving a super clean 73/74 Mustang in one. It looked like it just came out of granny's garage. No rust or dents (before they started). I bet they're smacking themselves upside the head for doing it now though... :lol:


----------



## vickers83

Wow! An amazing fleet of figure eight cars! You`ll need all of them if you race on it enough! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Agree: Great looking bunch of cars!! ..RL


----------



## 41-willys

:thumbsup:good looking cars. what bodys did you use for the figure8/demo derby cars?


----------



## hojoe

A lot of 'em are Road Race Replica fairgrounds bodys. Others are tjet, AW and cottage industry castings.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe

*34 Tyco S*

I recently got replacement chrome for this 34 ford and thanks to vickers83 (thanks for the guidepin) It's back on the road. I've had this for 50 years. I've always been a tjet guy, but this is so cool even at 12 I had to have one.


----------



## hojoe

I also finally got the sidepipes on this lead sled. The car looks dusty in the pics, but the blue looks pretty good in person.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looking good hojoe! Those pick ups are cool!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff HoJoe...Lots of possibilities with those trucks, they are just too rare...RM


----------



## sethndaddy

ho models, Tom C. from arizona repopped that pickup truck, he sells them on ebay, usually one at a time for $99.00.
But if you go to his website you can buy them in kit form for about half that.


----------



## sethndaddy

btw, nice cars hojoe, didn't mean to piggy back.


----------



## vickers83

The Tyco-S truck & the Merc look great Joe! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hojoe

sethndaddy said:


> ho models, Tom C. from arizona repopped that pickup truck, he sells them on ebay, usually one at a time for $99.00.
> But if you go to his website you can buy them in kit form for about half that.


That's where I got the chrome replacement parts. I didn't know he has a website. Do you have a URL?
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078

http://www.homodels.com/


----------



## hojoe

I finally got the 34 kit from Homodels put together. Here are the results with a side by side comparison with a original Tyco. The original is on a Tyco S chassis. The kit is on a tjet chassis.


Also finished up a RRR Maverick kit that I got a while back. Just need to find the right decals now.
hojoe


----------



## 60chevyjim

I really like the orange truck from Tom , a AW chassis may fit the wheelbase better 
they have a longer wheelbase .
I have a couple ruff original tyco S trucks like it .
the maverick is cool too.


----------



## XracerHO

Orange truck looks GREAT & so does the Maverick! Always really like the style of the Tyco S original truck. ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good stuff HJ, like that orange...
I agree with 60J, try an AW chassis, just a bit longer wheelbase...
"Comp Cams" for the Maverick, that's my vote... RM


----------

